# Ielts score and points



## mafioso (Sep 13, 2014)

Listening	8.50
Reading	8.00
Speaking	7.00
Writing	6.00
OverAllBandScore	7.50

and 

Listening	8.50
Reading	6.50
Speaking	7.00
Writing	6.50

confused how many points i will get! gave the test twice, WHICH #SCORE IS BETTER OR WILL I HAVE TO GIVE IT AGAIN:juggle::noidea:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Before taking an English test again you had best learn the difference between 'give' and 'take'.

You do not 'give' a test, you 'take' a test. How successful can you expect to be if you do not understand something as basic as that?

As for the two scores you posted - basic math skills should tell you which is better (I figured it out in about five seconds).


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Google is your friend...


----------



## mafioso (Sep 13, 2014)

ohh colchar, cant thank you enough for pointing my mistake in GIVE and TAKE, 

I posted my doubts because there is lot of ambiguity in online forums and GOOGLE on how many points one can secure with the score in each different sections. 
So with your kind of experience it should be easy to tell whether the points are allotted for (combined band) average score or individual section score. (even basic maths skills aren't helping here)

i think with these meager english skills i have been successful enough, dont wish to be Shakespeare either! (not by learning IELTS)

thanks anyways.


----------

